# HELP!with multi color print on yudu



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

hey guys,newbie checking in need of some help with doing multi color print's, on my new yudu, it did come with a dvd but the dvd is not helpful at all! no real info there so my qestion is if i have a desing that have 2,or 3, colors how would i get it on the shirt?also any other good info on printing with yudu is welcome,thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that you have to do manual (eye balling it) registration...this thing is not well equipped for multi colors and is probably a hobbyist system...not for heavy use.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I looked into getting one of these, but ultimately changed my mind. It's cute, but like Charles said, not good for heavy use. In all of my research, however, it sounds like you will need to make a screen for each of your separate colors and do them individually one color after the other. I don't know if you need to let the ink dry to some degree, before you do the next color, I didn't get that far.

Good luck.


----------



## Scott07 (Apr 11, 2009)

The yudu does look like a nice hobbiest screen printing system for one offs. To do multi color images you need to do a color seperation and out put each color onto a positive film with registration marks. Then you need a screen for each color. When printing you want the screens to move not the shirt to get perfect registration.
Hope this helps.


----------



## creativitE (Jun 19, 2009)

To print with multiple colors you need separate screens for each color you plan on using, as well as separate transparencies (with registration marks printed). There’s a great tutorial here on how to get your registration marks to line up on each screen so that it is each screen has the design in the correct position…it uses another type of screen printing machine, but the concept helped me. Some people have more difficulty with their screens wiggling out of position then others have…many have remedied it by wedging pieces of plastic or wood between the screen and the frame…others tape their screens down. 

Hope this helps. 

Erin


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

The yoohoo voodoo udu or whatever is an overpriced toy. There is no way to do accurate mulit-color registration on a production basis. Give up and buy a press. God Bless.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

ole Jobe said:


> The yoohoo voodoo udu or whatever is an overpriced toy. There is no way to do accurate mulit-color registration on a production basis. Give up and buy a press. God Bless.


 totally agree with you, its like a easy bake oven
i would say stick with single maybe 2 colors max.


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would'nt mind buying a Yudo machine for about $50 and using it for a small exposure unit. You can probally tape coins on a small screen for off contact and do one color designs with it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Isnt it just like a lateral srceen press. I have seen videos of bombed out buildnings where folks are doing multi colored screen prints.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

EAch screen fits on pegs,, 4 of them, when doing multi colors, you need to just lift the screen off the pegs,and insert another,screen on the 4 pegs,, each screen also has 4 holes for these pegs. float your screen and ink your shirt. 
With water based ink, a heat gun for a few seconds flashes it enough to apply the other colors., and so on,

MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey tone,

Here is a nice place to learn about the yudu.. YuduForums • Index page
These people make some really awesome shirts! Take a look at some of the pictures posted.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a very informative article by Gary Jurman.
Yudu Screenprinting - Three Causes of Yudu Screen Fails

Gary Jurman is the president of http://www.diyTeeShirts.com a website dedicated to helping artists, hobbyists, and crafters learn about screenprinting. The site features how-to screenprint tutorials and supplies, including a crash course in screen printing, how to build a screen printing press, and a kit for hacking the Yudu screen by coating it with liquid emulsion.

Here is a YUDU youtube video by Ryan Moor YouTube - Ryonet's Channel

Ryan Moor runs and operates a website called Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits under Ryonet Corporation. Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits, sells everything that you need to start or run as screen printing business.

Ryonet's Youtube channel has over 200 VERY helpful videos!!! (only 1 about the YUDU, but give him time. lol) 

...one more tip... the 220 mesh screens have now been released...this will make it great for detailed work!


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> Hey tone,
> 
> Here is a nice place to learn about the yudu.. YuduForums • Index page
> These people make some really awesome shirts! Take a look at some of the pictures posted.


 They did some pretty good work with that machine.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

The new Yudu *220* Mesh Screen is in stock at Provo Craft Yudu 220 Mesh Screen - 62-5045 - RitzCamera.com

On sale for 13.59 through January.
If you order 1-7 screens the shipping is 6.95 and 8+ screens the shipping if free.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Mrs B,, I looked on there last week as i have a very fine detailed order with a tiny verse on full back, to do and was gonna order the 220 for it, and they were out,, 
The price you stated is a great price,, 

Micheals also came out with a coupon today,, for this weekend everything in your cart 20% off, and one thing 40 % off..

Joann fabrics sells it too, and there is online coupons for 40% off...
gotta love the savings, 
Mrs B do you have a YUDU?

thanks again
MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes...but I have not tried it out yet for an order! lol
...only played around with it.
(bought new, stronger UV bulbs, a scoop coater and emulsion)
I plan to really start w/ it this year. 

I became addicted to vinyl after I learned how to use my Graphtec!
I ordered EVERY color , and I mean EVERY color, in ALL of the different brands that specialty-graphics carries!!! 
The vinyl that they have today is SOOOO different than the vinyl that I grew up w/ in the 70's & 80's!
I now LOVE it!!!!!


...but I really need to break out the yudu and start practicing.
As soon as I do a 2 or 3 color on my yudu I will let you know how it goes. 
If you have used it for small jobs maybe you could post some pictures when you have the time.
I would love to see them. 

Some people may laugh and down grade the yudu, but it is a nice little machine - not for doing volume or difficult designs - but a nice compact all-in-one for small simple jobs. 
(it is better with some tweaking of course - like getting liquid emulsion or a bulk roll - along w/ real squeegees and real inks!lol! ..also getting stronger bulbs helps too.

I do not have room for "real" screen printing equipment...nor do I want to get down and dirty with real screen printing! lol 
I will leave that to the big guys and order plastisol transfers from them! 

Each to his/her own.  ....there is a place and time for everything.

...besides.... "single color white ink on a black shirt is soooo in right now!"... (_so they say_)  ..and what better compact machine to achieve those!?!
(as I sit here in my 10 year old sweats!!!!!LOL)


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs B, that s awesome , you have the YUDU, You are going to love it and we will be here to help you,, 
I have posted pictures here already,, and also Ryans video,, from you tube from ryonet,,,,,
That video taught me a lot,,,,
Let us know when you get started,, the biggest thing is dont wet your screen to much,, but have to wet it enough for capillary film to stick before drying,,,
MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Mrs B, that s awesome , you have the YUDU, You are going to love it and we will be here to help you,,
> I have posted pictures here already,, and also Ryans video,, from you tube from ryonet,,,,,
> That video taught me a lot,,,,
> Let us know when you get started,, the biggest thing is dont wet your screen to much,, but have to wet it enough for capillary film to stick before drying,,,
> MMM


...thanks so much. I know that I will have LOTS of questions!

Ritzcamera is no longer out of 220 screens....I just bought 8!!!
(And....no cap film for me...I will be using liquid emulsion.)

Can you point me to that thread .....the one/ones w/ your yudu picts? 
I would like to see them.

Do you do multi color? 
If so, how difficult is it?

(I have permaset WB inks)


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs B here is the link that starts the discussion i joined in on, and my pics,, that i had posted
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p616314-post20.html
MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Mrs B here is the link that starts the discussion i joined in on, and my pics,, that i had posted
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p616314-post20.html
> MMM


Thanks.
I just read the whole thread.
(nice thread about the yudu, I can't believe that I missed it!) 
Great pictures!!! Thanks!

I wish dodank would post some of his too.

(_It is so unbelievable how some people just keep slamming the product.....even after the GREAT(and true) reply/example that dodank gave._
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t105621.html#post615947

_ENOUGH ALREADYYYYY!!!! LOL!!! _
_WE KNOW that this product is not a "professional-shop-press" that can do a bigillion multi-color shirt run.....but, like all of the YUDU users keep reporting, THIS MACHINE HAS ITS PLACE...for us and many others!!_!!
(huuuuuff)

(too bad there is not a special section of this forum just for YUDU users....maybe more positive informative help would come our way)


...anyway...sandyjo...or dodank...or another yudu user...
Where do you get your corrugated plastic cardboard? got a web link?
(it is smooth right? It would have to be to get an even print)

I have 4 platens already (all 1/2 price of course) , but would like to try the plastic cardboard.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

i have 12 platens, but i have used the corrugated plastic. u can get it at the sign supply. u can also use foam core or foam board which u can get at sign or art store. the foam board is smooth. the corrugated has ridges. good luck to u and ur yudu. ur gonna love it.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

dodank said:


> i have 12 platens, but i have used the corrugated plastic. u can get it at the sign supply. u can also use foam core or foam board which u can get at sign or art store. the foam board is smooth. the corrugated has ridges. good luck to u and ur yudu. ur gonna love it.


Thanks! 

I do not mind the yudu platens , but it takes a while to build up supply because I can only use 1 coupon per day at joann's!!! LOL
(unless my hubby comes along) 

I will give the foam board a try. 

(...do the ridges on the corr-plastic-board mess up the print???)

Have you seen this "dtg" invention?.....
http://www.littlesistersystem.com/images/instructions/LSS%20Instructions%200409v2.pdf

Here is the video... http://www.littlesistersystem.com/
(I can't seem to hear it...can you?)
Here is a video w/ some music....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYeQU-jLMBc


When I saw this cool idea/invention I thought , wow, I could use something like this when printing with my YUDU!!! It would make things go so much faster!!!
(Ijust need the little stands!)


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I do not mind the yudu platens , but it takes a while to build up supply because I can only use 1 coupon per day at joann's!!! LOL
> (unless my hubby comes along)
> ...


no, the ridges of the coroplast don't affect the print at all. i have used it before, when something didn't fit the platen. i did some drawstring bags and had to use some coro. worked out fine.

i will check out that vid.
thanks for sharing


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

dodank said:


> no, the ridges of the coroplast don't affect the print at all. i have used it before, when something didn't fit the platen. i did some drawstring bags and had to use some coro. worked out fine.
> 
> i will check out that vid.
> thanks for sharing


i saw the platen. lol that is neat. this is what i do. i set up all my shirts on platens before the run. now remember i only have twelve. when i have a order quantiy such as 40. i pull those, then i back flood my screen with a thick layer of ink, hit the shirts with my heat gun to dry enough to remove them, reload, and repeat. with the larger orders i do have help sometimes.

that's a neat vid. lol i read somewhere a lady found a cnc shop, purchased some soft plywood, took her yudu platen, and had her more cut.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs B,,,
Good video,,,
kinda gives ya a idea , doesnt it,,

I flash my shirts like Dodank, and take off and set on a table,, once i have the table full the long way usually 5 shirts i start layering on top of each other,, 
MMM


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Been there and tried that , I say dont even bother, start saving up for a rotating press...


----------



## Quarath (Dec 31, 2010)

tone1tees said:


> hey guys,newbie checking in need of some help with doing multi color print's, on my new yudu, it did come with a dvd but the dvd is not helpful at all! no real info there so my qestion is if i have a desing that have 2,or 3, colors how would i get it on the shirt?also any other good info on printing with yudu is welcome,thanks



Printed a 2 color on the YUDU. Seemed to go ok. Definitely not a fast process but I can see ways to increase that. As for registration the YUDU registration kit is pretty handy. It is 2 large transparent pieces of plastic that share the same 4 post setup as your screen. Just put one on the YUDU where you would put your screen for burning and turn on the light box. arrange your first color transparency and tape it down to the registration panel. Then put the second panel on top of it on the four posts. Since they are both clear you can still see your first color. Put your second color transparency on this and arrange it to fit with the image below it. If you have registration marks you can line them with the image below and you are dead on. Tape it down. Now take one off and burn a screen with the first one then swap em and burn the next screen. As long as you are making sure everything is set on the four posts each time your images will register. I don't have anything to compare it to for tight registration and I am still learning all this as well so I suggest at first you try designs that don't need to tight of registration


----------



## CTYankeegirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Most of us using the Yudu are just starting out & don't have the $$ or room for a rotating press yet. We're not running printing shops, we just want to make a few shirts here & there. If it turns into making money, that's great. It's just a start, without laying out the money for a more professional press.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

CTYankeegirl said:


> Most of us using the Yudu are just starting out & don't have the $$ or room for a rotating press yet. We're not running printing shops, we just want to make a few shirts here & there. If it turns into making money, that's great. It's just a start, without laying out the money for a more professional press.


Nothing at all wrong with that. 
I chuckle at some of the _hostility_ toward the Yudu. Their marketing is somewhat misleading, the supplies are a bit overpriced by comparison and, no, it's not a "production press". And there are probably "better" and less expensive alternatives. But if you bought one you can make money with it. It's all about knowing what you're doing. Yuduforums.com just expired (there's a newer forum that replaced it) and there was some awesome stuff on there and some good tutorial info.


----------



## CTYankeegirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you! Could you post the newer Yudu forums link? I saw the other one expired and wasn't sure if there was an alternative.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

CTYankeegirl said:


> Thank you! Could you post the newer Yudu forums link? I saw the other one expired and wasn't sure if there was an alternative.


I looked for it and can't find it. When I do I'll post.

I did this on one...


----------



## CTYankeegirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

